# Atlantis Residences topless bathing



## mariawolf (May 3, 2007)

So it seems the adult pool at the Residences at Atlantis have topless swimming/ bathing--Trip advisor says folks have been reporting it and someone on that site that actually bought there said he couldn't believe they would allow it but he called his sales rep and he says it is true.
Boy am I happy I own at Harborside and am barred from using that pool--worse yet you can see the pool from the balconies at the Residences.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2007)

Many other countries are much more relaxed about topless sunbathing than Americans are, and this resort is not in the US.


----------



## mjs (May 3, 2007)

Actually, it is the adult Cove pool that allows topsless sunbathing. This pool is restricted to adults staying at the Cove.   The Residences are not open yet.


----------



## Conan (May 3, 2007)

> he couldn't believe they would allow it but he called his sales rep and he says it is true.



Different parts of the world have different ideas of proper behavior.  Some (many?) Americans enjoy this sort of freedom that isn't tolerated in the States.  

Nor is topless bathing the same as nude bathing, but I'll bet the "nude" title will get your post read by just about everybody on TUG!


----------



## mariawolf (May 3, 2007)

ooops--you are right--didn't really think about nude--the point is that those who bought at the Residences did not realize that the topless bathing at that pool would be visible from the balconies at the Residences--as I said one owner on the Trip Adviser site didn't believe it and confirmed it


----------



## Transit (May 3, 2007)

Common in south Florida after a while it becomes a non-issue


----------



## johnmfaeth (May 3, 2007)

Actually the New York State Supreme Court threw out NY's anti-topless laws several years ago. To get their test case heard, a feminist organization walked topless through Times Square. So it's legal anywhere in NY State.

Ironically, made friends with some Europeans down in St. Maarten last summer. They had no issue taking off their tops on the beach (didn't even say anything first) but considered it totally immoral to go bottomless. In their culture, breasts are not considered sexual and no big deal. In fact, the European magazines for teenage girls will sometimes have a topless teen on the cover, especially in France, Germany and the Netherlands.

But each person is entitled to pick surroundings where they are comfortable.


----------



## calgarygary (May 3, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> ....But each person is entitled to pick surroundings where they are comfortable.



But not to impose their standards on others that are complying with local customs/standards of acceptability.


----------



## johnmfaeth (May 3, 2007)

I agree fully...


----------



## mariawolf (May 3, 2007)

Apparently there are conflicts between what Atlantis says and someone at the Residences says--Atlantis says no--also apparently topless is not allowed on beaches in Bahamas but apparently not well enforced as the the Club Med allowed it before it was sold to be made part of the Kerzner property.
I personally think since Atlantis is pushed as a family resort it should not be allowed--even at the adult Cove pool as the pool can be seen from the residences to say nothing of whether the live cam could zoom in enough for anything to be seen.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 3, 2007)

We are going to Atlantis Royal Towers in August...so I will have to PERSONALLY verify if this is a true statement.

In fact, I will have to visit this pool everyday of my vacation to make a proper conclusion because if I only visited once, it might be a fluke.


----------



## Transit (May 3, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> We are going to Atlantis Royal Towers in August...so I will have to PERSONALLY verify if this is a true statement.
> 
> In fact, I will have to visit this pool everyday of my vacation to make a proper conclusion because if I only visited once, it might be a fluke.



Thats a tough assignment. Nice of you to volunteer.     :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> We are going to Atlantis Royal Towers in August...so I will have to PERSONALLY verify if this is a true statement.
> 
> In fact, I will have to visit this pool everyday of my vacation to make a proper conclusion because if I only visited once, it might be a fluke.



Your dedication to this forum is way beyond the call of duty!  I salute you! :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## LAX Mom (May 3, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> We are going to Atlantis Royal Towers in August...so I will have to PERSONALLY verify if this is a true statement.
> 
> In fact, I will have to visit this pool everyday of my vacation to make a proper conclusion because if I only visited once, it might be a fluke.



Don't forget your binoculars!!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 3, 2007)

LAX Mom said:


> Don't forget your binoculars!!!



I didn't even think about that one....check!


----------



## calgarygary (May 3, 2007)

But a zoom camera could be considered in poor taste.


----------



## capjak (May 3, 2007)

calgarygary said:


> But a zoom camera could be considered in poor taste.



I agree!  
Please Steamboat when you get back post your pictures.  

BYW I will be at the Atlantis  Harborside June 12-19 (discovery package, ok deal and no timeshare presentation required).:whoopie:


----------



## tomandrobin (May 4, 2007)

I'll be there June 15th-22nd. I could do some preliminary ground work for you. Locate shaded prime viewing...I mean observation areas for you and such. :hysterical:


----------

